# DIY Dog Box Under Truck Bed Cover



## mdhall (Dec 13, 2011)

For unforeseen reasons my retriever will no longer get the back seat and I also need a place for luggage out of the rain, (because my new Vera Bradley blind bag is so nice). So, I've decided to go with a Lo-Pro Truxedo tonneau cover for my F-150. The amount of room under the cover for my lab is more than substantial, but I plan to build a custom dog box to go under it on one side of the bed and a pull out drawer on the other. I'm not worried about him getting cold in the winter because it won't ever get that cold, but the heat could be a major factor in the summer. We frequently make 4 hour trips to the out-laws, so I've gotta find a way to take the dog too. I came up with this idea using an electric fan that blows over frozen two liter bottles (or something I can seal filled with ice in case I don't have room in the freezer for the bottles, I want it sealed so the water doesn't leak all over my truck bed, the condensation isn't going to be enough to matter.) The cold air would them blow over the dog and out the vent. I plan to line the box in styrofoam on all sides as well to keep cold air in and hot air out, and the other way in the winter. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. It's a rough sketch, but I wanted to just get the idea for people to evaluate before I started it. I know it's not real AC, but I also don't want to spend a fortune on it. Let me hear your ideas. (He has a portable kennel and insulated kennel cover, but I really need the bed cover for luggage, so I've gotta find an alternative)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2011)

So are you going to take the tailgate off?  How about getting a full camper top?  Or you could get a regular dog box and just put the luggage in the empty hole.


----------



## mdhall (Dec 14, 2011)

The tailgate would be down to see that. I just didn't have a photo of it open. That's a good idea about the other dog box though. It'd have to be one heck of a dog box to take up my entire bed though. I think I'd have some wasted space.


----------

